# Cuttings of hay



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

You guys that got alfalfa how many cuttings did you get this year, Ive gotten 4 when i should have gotten 6.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

got 1 cutting on 1 farm so far - got 2 cuttings on 2/3 of our farms, got 3 cuttings on 100 acres - forcast rain for the next week - desperatly hoping for some hot dry weather yet.


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

i did 6 lost last cutting because of frost and rain getting ready to burn for 2010 central ms.


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

We got mostly 3 here in Colorado. I did very little 4th and no 5th this year.


----------



## ChuckWagon (Jul 28, 2010)

Only got 1 so far, now with lack of rain be lucky to get a decent 2nd cutting


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Apr 30, 2010)

Just like Cannon said, I average 3 to 4 cuttings depending on the field. Can almost always get a 4th if we cut 1st early.
Robert


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Opposite of Chuckwagon here, if it doesn't stop raining I'll be happy with three off about half my acres, the other half will only be two.

Like rob_cook2001 here most of the time, always get three, 4 if we can get started in May. Start time usually is usually decided by how well planting went with the row crops. A lot on that last cutting also depends on the weather in September, if it's taking a week to get a field dried and requires a lot of mechanical manipulation to get it dry, then the chances of getting a fourth off of all of it is drastically reduced. Where I'm at, Purdue recommends not cutting any later than September 15th.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

We got third cutting off by August 8th here along the Iowa/Mn state line. We have good growth started on 4th. We never get more than 3 cuttings here, but this is the year for 4. Tonnage so far this year on the first 3 cuttings of Alfalfa brome fescue mix is about 5.75 per acre. A normal year usually yields 4-5 ton per acre. Corn and Soybeans are both looking equally as well.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

Finished square baling 3rd a week ago and should be able to get the 4th. First two were difficult to get in and were put up a little damp (low 20's) in round bales and was bought by a dairy at .75 per RFV


----------

